# extra/bad character appearing in Chrome



## KernelPanic (Dec 29, 2010)

This occurs on both the latest package from chromium.hybridsource.org as well as the FreeBSD port.

Both Gmail and HoTMaiL have each subject line in the main message area terminated with an unprintable character, shown as a small rectangular box. Looking at the Gmail source it I do not see any text or code that would be causing it. I'm guessing it has something to do with Javascript rendering.

Anyone else see this behavior?


----------



## kipz (Dec 29, 2010)

I have seen this issue on a multitude of sites, usually it shows up in place of normal things such as spaces, linebreaks, etc.

I'm not sure what the exact cause of this issue is, but it stopped doing this after installing x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf from ports. I have already emailed this information over to the new maintainer of the official port (rene), so he is looking into this problem as well.

Hope this helps to solve your problem.


----------



## KernelPanic (Dec 29, 2010)

The droid-fonts-ttf port corrected the strange behavior.

Thank you.


----------

